# Triggering my ABs B800 with my Nikon D80



## SoulfulRecover (Sep 7, 2012)

I know that the Alien Bees have a slave system, however, I do not want my on camera flash to be in the photos and was looking into the various options. My D80 does not have a slot for a sync cord that came with the lights so thats out unfortunately. Anyway, I was wondering if there was a sync cord that would connect via the hot shoe and plug into the B800? Or maybe hot shoe to the sync cable that came with the lights? I dont really know what I am looking for and would prefer not to spend a lot of money 

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## tirediron (Sep 7, 2012)

There are lots of way.  You can get an inexpensive Hotshoe adaptor with a PC Sync port on it, you can buy inexpensive radio triggers (Cactus Triggers)...  I would go with the radio triggers myself; they're the priciest option, but they'll give you the best results.  PC Sync cords are a HUGE PIA to work with.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, as mentioned, you could get an adapter to go onto your hotshoe. Check out Flashzebra.com

But ya, go with radio triggers. You will be much happier for it. The cheap ones do work, but may not be reliable enough for professional work. Check out gadget infinity.com (no space). 
I use the cyber sync trigger system from Alien Bee. More expensive. It works like a charm.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 8, 2012)

Paul C. Buff - CyberSync   That's why Paul Bluff made it.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone. Since I didnt have to get a stand Ill probably just spring for the wireless


----------



## dkenz (Sep 18, 2012)

an inexpensive way that i went with was using a yongnou rf603..


----------

